# Hello everyone! Say hi to Lisa.



## Deanna Spillman (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey guys. My name is Deanna and this is my baby Lisa.


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 19, 2020)

Is this a “highway”? Morph?


----------



## Rob (Apr 19, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Is this a “highway”? Morph?



Google Images says you may be right. Either way, moved to Exotics.


----------



## Deanna Spillman (Apr 21, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Is this a “highway”? Morph?


Yeah


----------

